# Quality Microfiltered Whey Isolate Recommendations please.



## Big G (Jun 29, 2007)

My 10lb tub of cheapy whey concentrate is finally coming to an end. I'd like to get some _high quality microfiltered whey isolate_ next time. Any recommendations?

PS. I prefer vanilla.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2007)

true protein True Protein | High Quality Nutrition and Protein Supplements

All the proteins True Protein | High Quality Nutrition and Protein Supplements


----------



## Big G (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a quality _microfiltered_ whey isolate. Hydrolysis and microfiltration are different, right?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2007)

PVL whey gourmet is tasty.  A little Pricey.


----------



## Big G (Jun 29, 2007)

That'll do nicely. Thanks!

Have you seen it in 10lb tubs anywhere?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2007)

Whey Protein Isolate


----------



## Big G (Jun 30, 2007)

Prince said:


> Whey Protein Isolate



*Prince*,

I'm reading Extreme Muscle Enhancement by Carlon M. Colker at the moment. He says, _these days, certain high-quality microfiltrates (i.e. microfiltered whey) preserves biologically active sub-fractions, like immunoglobulins and growth factors, that the ion-exchange methods always failed to do._ And that _these sub-fractions are key, especially in terms of anti-catabolism._

He ranks proteins, for body-building purposes as:
_1. A high-end microfiltered whey protein isolate.
2. An average microfiltered whey protein isolate
3. A high-end ion-exchange whey protein isolate
4. An average ion-exchange whey protein isolate
5. A mixed whey protein isolate/concentrate
6. A simple whey protein concentrate
7. Casien_

Your link takes me to a page that says their product is _the purest whey available _because it's fat and sugar free, and Whey Gourmet (recommended above) says _it's the Best Tasting Whey On The Market With Almost No Carbs and it utilizes the latest, protein filtration advancements, featuring a unique blend of not 1 but actually 2 whey isolates, with added whey peptides._

The whey gourmet sounds preferable to me (a few carbs never hurt anybody), but how can I know if either is, what Carlon M. Colker refers to as, a _high-end _microfiltered product or an _average _microfiltered whey product?

Also... *IainDaniel*... Is Whey Gourmet sweet tasting? I've been using CytoGainer after my workouts. It's definitely helped with DOMS a lot, but it's sickly sweet. I don't want to end up with a product like that for my _rest-of-the-day _protein mix. I don't really like sweet foods particularly.

w/thx,
G.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you are splitting hairs worrying about if it is microfiltered or not.  Honestly, i do.


----------



## Big G (Jun 30, 2007)

Well... Maybe... But every little helps.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

I just feel that when you are talking about something that specific, you are dealing with the last say 3% of your overall program.  if your diet is not perfect and training is not spot on, recovery is not dead on etc....you are just splitting hairs worrying about something some minimal in the bigger picture.


----------



## Big G (Jun 30, 2007)

Well... that's fine. That's pretty much what I am doing. My diet is good, I think. There's still some occassional alcohol being consumed, but I'll happily go a week or more without drinking these days (And I'll drink less if I am drinking. Well, mostly anyway. There have been some nights, but still...). I'm a long way from the old me! 

There's no doubt I'm getting results, so I must be doing something right. I'm phasing alcohol out entirely. I know that might sounds a little cheesy, but if you'd known me for the past ten years you'd pat me on the back for the changes I've made in my life. It's like I'm not just improving, but the rate of improvement is improving, if you catch my drift. I'm just a different man these days. A better man, getting even better as my confidence, self control and self-image improves. Life is getting easier. I don't want to run away and hide in a buzz any more. I actually like life, like me, and I like the restrictions and rules that bodybuilding imposes on my life. I have a reason not to drink these days. Something to aspire to. Something to look forward to too. It's nice.

I just figured, if I'm going to be buying protein, I'd get whatever my body would like the most. Why not?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I think you are splitting hairs worrying about if it is microfiltered or not.  Honestly, i do.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I think you are splitting hairs worrying about if it is microfiltered or not.  Honestly, i do.



Can the same be said for Whey Concentrate Vs Whey Isolate?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I just feel that when you are talking about something that specific, you are dealing with the last say 3% of your overall program.  if your diet is not perfect and training is not spot on, recovery is not dead on etc....you are just splitting hairs worrying about something some minimal in the bigger picture.




Listen to PFunk

hes huge. He knows what he's talking about.



However, there is a distinct difference between concentrate and isolate.


concentrate gives me mega-gas, and digests slower (in my experience)


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm listening to everyone, accutely!  I know nothing! 

Yesterday I got advice from all kinds of people re: my workouts and I've clearly been barking up the wrong tree from the get-go! Pushing to failure almost every time is dumb. Doing so many sets is dumb. Doing so many reps is dumb. I'm currently a walking disaster it seems!

I'm going to relearn, rethink and reevaluate everything, then get feedback on the new (hopefully "improved") plan of attack!

Thanks all for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I think you are splitting hairs worrying about if it is microfiltered or not.  Honestly, i do.


I agree. I have never seen a difference in microfiltered or blends or concentrates. Its the same shit.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

Funny, becuase the guy who wrote Extreme Muscle Enhancement is adamant that there is a significant difference. He's apparently a doctor and advisor to many of the big pros. He quotes all manner of clinical research tests and goes into molecular detail of what is different and why.

Funk's probably on the money though. There _is_ a difference, but it's not a lot.

Still... next time, I think I'll try the microfiltered stuff anyway (a slong as it's not much more expensive). Even if there is no difference between it an concentrate it's not going to hurt anything.

Thanks again everyone for your posts. Much appreciated.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

Big G said:


> He's apparently a doctor and advisor to many of the big pros.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The bog pro's represent the top.  The cream of the crop.  The elite.  They need to worry about that last 3%.  You don't.
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2007)

ahem cough cough _muscle and fitness flex musclemag_ cough


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> ahem cough cough _muscle and fitness flex musclemag_ cough



 I hear you loud and clear. 

Thx for the smiles. 

G.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Big G said:
> 
> 
> > He's apparently a doctor and advisor to many of the big pros.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## emf (Aug 6, 2007)

*poss, a no answer*

about the best formula for the best price out there is o.n. whey protien 
last two years in a row won product of the year,
ive taken it for years you can just mix it with anything and it dissolves instantly


----------

